
100 Words Per Day - jaynate
http://www.jaynathan.org/2013/01/100-words-per-day/
======
kyle_t
In defining goals similar to this I've often found that its easier to stick to
the goal when I've clearly defined and understood the reason for the goal. Why
do you want to write an average of 100 words per day? Improve your writing
skills? get more traffic to your blog? Simply prove to yourself that you can
do it?

